# Tailing Reds in Galveston Bay?



## sburrer (Jul 3, 2006)

I've fished the LLM, mostly around the Arroyo Colorado and Nine Mile, and i'm looking for ANYTHING similar to it. I have hit the water in West Galv Bay, Christmas, etc but I hardly ever see tailing reds (via kayak). Is my location is way off? I can't seem to find any calm, clear water within the bay system.

Does anyone have any experience in the marshes on the east side of Galv bay? If so, is there a place to put in for a quick paddle? Any suggestion is appreciated.


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*Kayak Launch Spots*

Turn to the bay side at O'neal St. in Crystal Beach. That's 9 miles from the ferry at the fire works store. Go the the last street-Gator Pt-turn right go to the end and park. Put in there or walk the trail to the old dredge barge cut. Very shallow water and never clear, but watch for mullet etc at the grass lines and cuts into the grass. Its not called Gator Pt for nothing. Almost any road of the Hiway 87 thru C.B. will take you to the ICW and lots of Kayak country. If your on the ICW or cuts off of the canal the loaded barges can suck a lot of water out from under you no matter how far up the cut you might be. This creates a small tsunami when the water comes back in so keep a eye out for the barges setting low in the water. Oh don't forget the mosquito spray! and good fishing.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

sburrer said:


> I've fished the LLM, mostly around the Arroyo Colorado and Nine Mile, and i'm looking for ANYTHING similar to it. I have hit the water in West Galv Bay, Christmas, etc but I hardly ever see tailing reds (via kayak). Is my location is way off? I can't seem to find any calm, clear water within the bay system.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience in the marshes on the east side of Galv bay? If so, is there a place to put in for a quick paddle? Any suggestion is appreciated.


I'd say go more and you will. Fish those same areas you mentioned in the winter and you'll see clear.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Keep exploring the marshes on the south shoreline of West Bay and you'll find them.


----------



## sburrer (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm going to try and hit the water this weekend


----------



## sburrer (Jul 3, 2006)

Sunday update....took your advice and tried out some of those areas. Casted to two tails and had a good exploration trip through marshes and back lakes (the tide was real high). Hopefully more tails are to come - it would be nice to see a pod or two.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Yep, they're around. You just have to be out there at the right time. Glad you got to see some.....so, casted....no hook ups? The high tide made it a bit more difficult this weekend as the usual haunts were kinda beyond tail deep!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

sburrer said:


> Sunday update....took your advice and tried out some of those areas. Casted to two tails and had a good exploration trip through marshes and back lakes (the tide was real high). Hopefully more tails are to come - it would be nice to see a pod or two.


I had a similar experience Sunday. Plenty of bait and tails, but the skipjacks kept jumping on the fly. I had one good hookup but put too much pressure on and it broke the leader. Rookie mistake. LOL!

There wasn't any tide movement where I was so that didn't help. I did land 4 skipjacks though which was at least entertaining.


----------



## sburrer (Jul 3, 2006)

No hook ups from me - The fish were very skittish and given the high tide it was difficult locating them. I am going to try to mix in another exploration trip this weekend between dove hunting.


----------



## oldude (Nov 18, 2006)

You might try the wildlife refuge in upper East Bay. October & November can be very good. Also launch in the rollover pass area and cross the ICW into East Bay. If Trinity ever gets salty again launch at Ft Anahauc park and go west onto miles of good flats.


----------

